# Best ChromaKey Software for Portraits?



## AfternoonTea (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm experimenting with green screen photography, and was wondering what would be the best software for Chromakey work? I have Adobe Lightroom & Photoshop. I don't really like how Photoshop does it, and Lightroom does not have Chromakey feature. I'm looking for very fine perfect Chromakeying for water splash/ air powder. I was thinking about useing After Effects, but maybe there is a better alternative? I was told Primatte Keyer was good for After effects?


----------



## edstumph (Jun 25, 2013)

I use Greenscreen wizard, all though you can get the same results from PS6 just takes more time


----------

